
Silicon eats industries – Lidar is next - derek_frome
https://medium.com/ouster/how-multi-beam-flash-lidar-works-silicon-eats-industries-lidar-is-next-d0a385a90c08
======
olliej
Can someone with more domain expertise tell me how much of this is marketing
spin vs accurate representation of reality.

~~~
derek_frome
Worth checking out the Ars Technica article published today which has an
independent point of view on the same topic. But FWIW this was written by our
engineering team, not marketing.

